# yo im itchin to build a rod



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hit me up and ill do one for you for cheap. let me know and ill post some pics of my work:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

What could you build one for? Inshore 7' to 7'6", cork grip, medium action. Your call on the thread work.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sounds good. um ill do it for fifty bucks labor. and how ever much you wanna spend on the blank and stuff is up to you


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

post some pics or bring one if you got one you did if we meet up tomorrow night and ill have a look and let you know when i have some money for a couple new rods maybe we can work something out


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ok ill bring the most recent one i just built


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Can you post some more pics of your work. Closeups of the thread work, grips and reel seat.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey shoot me a pm if you are interested in taking better pictures of your rods when they are done. It took me a few tries to figure out how to get the best pictures of mine for my portfolio for customers to look at, but after a whole lot of trial and error I have pretty much gotten it figured out.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

o righty. as soon as i find my camera charger i will post


----------

